# help with login



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, What browser are you using on the problem PC , I.E., Mozilla or Chrome.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Have you gone through the tools and internet options menu from within IE and deleted the cookies from browsing history there?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry, but it can only be a cookie problem. There is nothing else which can be causing this problem as far as I know.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Do use use any cleaning progs, such as CCleaner or similar, as they can prevent cookies being deleted & requires user to remove them seperately.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi para999, Are you using ttforum instead of ******** as the web site address ?
Hoggy.


----------

